# Furring nails for stucco?



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Before the thincoat stucco there was hearvy self furring stucco wire and before that we used furring nails to keep the flat wire off the wall. I can't remember what the nails looked like. Anyone have a picture or a source?? TNX


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Try here http://www.waybuilder.net/sweethaven/BldgConst/Building01/default.asp?iNum=1404

Scroll down a little.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

bert0168 said:


> Try here http://www.waybuilder.net/sweethaven/BldgConst/Building01/default.asp?iNum=1404
> 
> Scroll down a little.


 Thanks, That was what i was looking for,,:clap:..

I've seen that open frame construction once before in this city but the line wire is new to me. Interesting. I think the open frame I saw the lath and wire were on the same roll. Is that done anywhere anymore???


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

The line wire goes behind the paper and keeps it from getting pushed in.


----------

